

LinkedIn’s New Look? - bretthellman
http://www.linkedin-makeover.com/2012/07/04/linkedins-new-look/

======
Zenst
oh dear, there doing the formula:

1) get hacked 2) play it down 3) redesign the front-end as a way to plicate
users

That all said when you read a article that starts of "I just accessed a
client’s account to update his LinkedIn profile and I was surprised to find a
totally different look to LinkedIn." then you know security is not a primary
aspect for many, so it will probably work for those that still have the same
password in use post hack.

~~~
gergles
Do you really think that LinkedIn could completely redesign their entire site
in 3 weeks? I consider that completely outside the realm of possibility.

